# "Texting in" when sick, instead of calling



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Incoming text

"Boss, won't be in today, I'm sick"

Reply text

"Sorry to hear that. You're fired. I'll text you your last check on Friday.":thumbsup:


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

I dont mind texting. My mornings are usually very busy and Im guilty of texting with subs or designers a lot. So when employees text me Im fine with it. Sometimes Ill call them back instead of texting them if I need some more info but texting is ok with me.


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Incoming text
> 
> "Boss, won't be in today, I'm sick"
> 
> ...


1964 Hello
Hello 
employee: I'm sick got that flu or something. 
Boss : I'm sorry to hear that. Can I help or send Debbie over with some breakfast? 
employee: No thanks I just need a couple of days to get well. 
Boss Well let me know if I can help 
employee OK thanks

2011 employee:text message ((%$& wont be in today---girlfriend wants to pick up the check.
Boss : Your fired and I'll mail the check by Friday.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> How you gonna hear the fake cough and sickness in his voice if he texts you? :laughing:
> 
> I have texting turned off on my phone. If it's not important enough to have a conversation by phone call, it's not important enough to text.


Ditto...and I'm not paying for those computer generated texts either


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I wasn't allowed to call in sick. I had to show up. Then if I were sick I would get sent home.

I do both. Never about being sick but a quick "we need another bathroom vent" is fine.


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

you know http://www.contractortalk.com/members/bambamm5144-29381/Bam Bam 
I almost got my head knocked off telling your little joke to a couple of long haired friends of the opposite sex the other day. 
I laughed at when I saw it, but when I told it, I guess I told the wrong two ladies:sad:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Big Dog Dan said:


> you know http://www.contractortalk.com/members/bambamm5144-29381/Bam Bam
> I almost got my head knocked off telling your little joke to a couple of long haired friends of the opposite sex the other day.
> I laughed at when I saw it, but when I told it, I guess I told the wrong two ladies:sad:


Lol. The blonde one? Most people don't get it at first, no matter the hair color.


----------



## HAT (Feb 10, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> tl;dr



Thanks for proving my point. :thumbsup:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I like it because i remember everything. Seems like everyone else has selective memories. If someone texts me that they are sick in the morning, depending on who it is, Ill cruise by at lunchtime if I am near. See if their truck is there. Its easy to lie via text.


----------



## HAT (Feb 10, 2011)

Mike Finley said:


> I must live in a fantasy world, or my customers hate me, cause there's about as much likelyhood as that fantasy conversation happening, as me texting somebody.
> 
> *
> The counter to that fantasy you posted is the same thing going on back and forth with texting.*
> ...



Not really....The beauty of texting is that it's a two way street. Said customer is likely as busy as you if not busier. It can _eliminate_ the mundane. Texting is no different than email when you get right down to it. By the very nature of this board, I highly doubt there is a person here who doesn't use email? Read that "fantasy" conversation again. The 'mundane' parts are much more likely to happen in an actual voice conversation than one that is typed.

Don't get me wrong, I can't stand people that hide behind texts and try to use them exclusively. Girlfriend, employee, customer, co-worker, etc.

There is a time and place for everything. My original point was that people who flat out refuse to text are no different than those who hide behind them.

As for how to balance 15 customers at various stages of the pipeline throughout the day? You are never going to know until you engage in the process. They are no more likely to all text you at once than they are to call or email. 

The difference is....

With email, they likely build up throughout the day and you are compelled to answer them when you are **** tired at night. Chances are you are answering an email at 7pm that was sent at 10am and you are not going to get the response until that custy gets back to work tomorrow. That's basically a 24 hour cycle to cover a single issue.

Well, just pick up the damn phone & place a call you say? Sure, depending on the depth of the subject matter.. But if I'm on a ladder, with a client, in an attic, etc....I'm letting it go to V-mail anyway. Unless I know it's an emergency, chances are that I'm not going to listen to that V-mail and return the call the minute I get off the ladder. But I will answer a text ASAP if it's only going to cost me 30 seconds and I can throw my bags back on and get back to work.

As with anything else....If you train your customer/GF/employee correctly...They'll know when which is appropriate.

You seem to be saying that something is either important enough for a call or it's just plain unimportant. Business, like life, is rarely black or white....SMS can fill in many shades of gray while contributing to your productivity.

My .02


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

HAT said:


> Not really....The beauty of texting is that it's a two way street. Said customer is likely as busy as you if not busier. It can _eliminate_ the mundane. Texting is no different than email when you get right down to it. By the very nature of this board, I highly doubt there is a person here who doesn't use email? Read that "fantasy" conversation again. The 'mundane' parts are much more likely to happen in an actual voice conversation than one that is typed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I can't stand people that hide behind texts and try to use them exclusively. Girlfriend, employee, customer, co-worker, etc.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:Intelligent response.

But I'm still not texting, its gay.


----------



## HAT (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Dog Dan said:


> cant make it in again today boss.
> my girlfriend will stop by for my check.
> I'll be in tomorrow for sure
> 
> ...



Call me bro! We can discuss this here thread more in depth over the phone.

:clap:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought this was about employees texting out sick. I've texted out twice. Once for my back and once for my 3 girls being flu-like sick. They took away sick and personal days. So, I don't really want to miss a day. And when we had them, I usually used my personal days (which is in advance) and none of the sick. But the boss told us no texting a couple weeks back. 

Like someone else mentioned, it depends on the employee. a phone call is more appropriate, but I dislike talking on the phone. It's easier to fake. Helps to know your employees.


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

HAT said:


> Call me bro! We can discuss this here thread more in depth over the phone.
> 
> :clap:


Well I don't want that much communication!
Lets just text message on the World Wide Web, like Mike!
Hopefully none of the gay ones will respond to what he texted.He might call someone up and yell at them. 

PS just for fun Mike


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

The boss texted out today,
Fine with me I didn't have to listen to his sorry a&& excuse


----------



## J.M. (Nov 25, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Two blonds walk into a building. You think one of them would have been smart enough to walk around.
> .


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I guess I am old school a phone for a sick call out. I do E-mail my customer there contract and invoice no texturising here.


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope none of you bozos:jester: don't text in tomorrow that your sick. 
*Hay boss don't fell too good. was up all night trying to learn text messaging. should I stay home?*


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

This is my most popular text......''Call me when you get time''. I have this on my phone as a ''text template''. And even ''old farts'' with big thumbs can do this. Takes about ten seconds to send.

Most of my customers never answer phone calls because they are working! leaving messages on voice mails sucks!

Texting in sick is a little lame and chicken sh#$!


Texting saves time. arty:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

We have certain standards we live by-and expect others around us to live by as well.

In my opinion- if you aren't grown up enough to make a phone call- you aren't grown up enough to work here.

now- call me stupid,or ignorant---or an old fart- I don't care-after all YOU work for me-so who has the juice in this deal?

and- I may well be stupid- but I am smart enough to hold a phone in my hand-and use it as a phone-instead of trying to turn it into the worlds most inconvienient typewriter.
stephen


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Just like using the home keys on a computer keyboard, you get used to the keyboard on the phone. Now if they only made bumps on my phone.


----------

